# Silvio Samuel Conviction Update!



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 7, 2012)

*Silvio Samuel Conviction Update!*





In my last column I informed you all about SIlvio Samuel’s convictions (Muscle Gossip #45- Silvio Samuel CONVICTED - RX Muscle Mag).  In this brief update I would like to give you an idea of the potential  jail time he is facing.  It’s important to understand that there are no  mandatory sentencing guidelines for what Slivio is convicted of;  however, after consulting a lawyer who practices in California, I think I  can give you an idea of what Silvio can expect.

 For the first charge of “Inflict Corporal Injury/Spouse” (felony  domestic violence), he has the potential to receive up to a five year  sentence in state prison, with the possibility of additional time if the  victim suffered great bodily injury. In Silvio’s case, the victim was  taken to the hospital due to damage to her body as well as the fact that  she was knocked unconscious. Pictures of the damage inflicted were used  in court as evidence of “great bodily injury”. Great bodily injury, or  GBI, refers to physical injuries. While major traumas such as brain  damage and paralysis are obvious types of great bodily injury, it’s  important to understand that the injury does not have to be permanent or  this severe. For the most part, what constitutes GBI is determined on a  case-by-case basis.

 The next three charges are all “assault w/deadly weapon/instrument  non-firearm to produce GBI”, and those all each may result in sentences  of 2-4 years.

 I asked the lawyer if there was any chance Silvio could walk away  from this without serving prison time, and he said, “Without there being  some significant mitigating factors that I’m not aware of... No. He’s  going to spend some time in prison.”

 I asked him for a low-ball guess, “Best case scenario... he could  serve all the sentences concurrently, get 50% off for good-time, and get  out on parole due to overcrowding in 9 months.”

 As for a worst case scenario, “If he served those consecutively, and  got no good time, he could be in there as much as 17 years.” I think it  is also important to note that because of the severity of these  felonies, Silvio will most likely be deported after he finishes his  sentence, whatever it turns out to be.

 Silvio’s sentencing is on Wednesday, February 29th at 8:30am.


 If you have any tips, gossip, news, feedback, or would like to advertise on RxMuscle, please email me at Jewbacca@rxmsucle.com!
 Follow me: Twitter


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! If he gets 17 months that messed up. He kicked her in the stomach/ chest area when she was unconscious! That alone should be 5 straight years (no good time) ..And that was done in front of the children according to his training crew in Venice..You don't beat on woman. He's done! Thanks for sharing


----------



## swollen (Feb 10, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Wow! If he gets 17 months that messed up. He kicked her in the stomach/ chest area when she was unconscious! That alone should be 5 straight years (no good time) ..And that was done in front of the children according to his training crew in Venice..You don't beat on woman. He's done! Thanks for sharing



x2! This guy NEEDS to go to jail for that BS!


----------



## kboy (Feb 10, 2012)

ROID RAGE ......that's the first thing I heard about this crap, just adding more dirt to the sport.


----------



## Jaskom (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2012)

swollen said:


> x2! This guy NEEDS to go to jail for that BS!



.I agree with Swollen...you can't be battin around the 'fairer sex'..when you go from protector to abuser, its a fucked up situation....I don't like to see a person in the slammer, but whats the alternative..?????  

....charley


----------

